# Which set: T. Brooks or J. Flavel?



## reaganmarsh (Jun 5, 2015)

PB brethren, 

I have a gift card and a 40% coupon for the Lifeway bookstore. It's a sufficient amount that I can purchase either the Works of Thomas Brooks or the Works of John Flavel. 

I'm interested in Brooks because of his 'Precious Remedies,' 'Mute Christian,' 'Unsearchable Riches of Christ,' and 'God's Delight in the Progress of the Upright.' I'm interested in Flavel because of his 'Fountain of Life,' 'Method of Grace,' 'Pneumatologia: A Treatise of the Soul of Man,' 'Treatise on Fear,' The Righteous Man’s Refuge,' 'The Occasions, Causes, Nature, Rise, Growth and Remedies of Mental Errors,' and 'Touchstone of Sincerety.' 

I'm looking at these two (Brooks & Flavel) specifically for pastoral help, personal edification, and their application in my biblical counseling studies: I hope to learn more of how they understood and applied the Scriptures to their hearers, particularly in the works referenced above. 

I'm not pursuing other Puritan sets because I have several others already. Eventually I want both Brooks and Flavel. Which should I get first, though? 

So -- what do y'all think?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 5, 2015)

There is no wrong decision here, clearly, but I'd incline towards Flavel. _The Character of a Complete Evangelical Pastor, Drawn by Christ_ is quite valuable.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 5, 2015)

Flavel


----------



## MW (Jun 5, 2015)

Archibald Alexander: “To John Flavel I certainly owe more than to any uninspired author.”


----------



## gkterry (Jun 5, 2015)

Flavel was the first set I bought and one that I always glean helpful insights from even if I only read a page or a paragraph.


----------



## Cymro (Jun 6, 2015)

Flavel for me!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 6, 2015)

John Flavel: from a stylistic point of view he is much, much better.


----------



## kodos (Jun 6, 2015)

Another vote for Flavel!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 6, 2015)

Use your best sportscaster voice:

"And for the Puritan report, Flavel has jumped out to an early lead this morning. We'll be checking in on the progress throughout the day. Back to you at the station, Bob."

Thanks, y'all, for the input and advice!


----------



## Wayne (Jun 6, 2015)

"Film at eleven."


(I would have voted for Flavel as well, but knew it would be a landslide)


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 6, 2015)

And, Flavel wins this one by a long shot. Ok, I'll start there. Thanks, y'all -- I appreciate your input!


----------



## jamessh1990 (Jun 8, 2015)

Brooks is great but you will get more doctrine from Flavel. That being said Banner of Truth are reprinting the Flavel (it may be already available in the U. S.A.) so I would wait for that edition.


----------



## Logan (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow. I love Brooks but clearly I need to read more Flavel


----------

